# Kalif à la place du Kalif



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2006)

Re salut tout le monde !

Voilà il y a quelques jours, mon RR qui me convoque pour me dire que ça ne va pas pouvoir continuer comme ça... Il me dit : Madame Xpeace, il va falloir y mettre un peu du votre, je ne vais plus pouvoir laisser passer toutes ces petites choses qui font que vous n'êtes pas chef caissière - ma tronche ressemblais un peu à ça : :hein: - ... parce qu'à partir de demain vous l'êtes !" 

Et voilà le niveau 2 est atteint, il ne manque plus que l'ultime niveau 3 chef de magasin à la place de mon chef de mag...

Je suis Ravie !!!:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: C'est 

J'aime mon chef de mag, mon chef de réseau, et moi....:love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Marrant en voyant le titre j'ai cru &#224; un sujet sur backcat, le facho, le super m&#233;chant 

F&#233;licitation, pour le niveau 3 j'ai en stock quelques ars&#233;niure 100% naturels &#224; frotter contre le bord de sa tasse.


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marrant en voyant le titre j'ai cru à un sujet sur backcat, le facho, le super méchant
> 
> Félicitation, pour le niveau 3 j'ai en stock quelques arséniure 100% naturels à frotter contre le bord de sa tasse.



je pense attendre encore un peu...

De toute façon il est sous pc, ça va bien finir par l'achevé !:love:

S'il ai trop coriace je te contact.. tu me reconnaitra à mon chapeau-lunette et manteau noir, surplombé d'un large sourire sarcastique et d'un boa fushia...


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Re salut tout le monde !
> 
> Voilà il y a quelques jours, mon RR qui me convoque pour me dire que ça ne va pas pouvoir continuer comme ça...   ( blablabla...... blablabla...... )
> J'aime mon chef de mag, mon chef de réseau, et moi....:love:


c'est du 1er degré ?!........


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est du 1er degré ?!........



Tu crois ? :hein::hein: AH AH , tiens ben du coup je sais pas...  Devine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> tu me reconnaitra à mon chapeau-lunette et manteau noir, surplombé d'un large sourire sarcastique et d'un boa fushia...



Moi, ce qui m'inquiète dans cette histoire, c'est que le sourire et le boa surplombent le chapeau et les lunettes. T'as eu un accident ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'inquiète dans cette histoire, c'est que le sourire et le boa surplombent le chapeau et les lunettes. T'as eu un accident ? :casse: :hosto:




:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon... on baise ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'aime mon chef de mag, mon chef de réseau, et moi....:love:





sonnyboy a dit:


> Bon... on baise ?



*Sonnyboy*
est le chef de mag de crispeace ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Je laisse ouvert... &#199;a sera peut-&#234;tre p&#233;dagogique... :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> _*Sonnyboy*_




:hein: C'est qui celui là ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Penche toi en avant... Il arrive.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Tu crois ? :hein::hein: AH AH , tiens ben du coup je sais pas...  Devine...


rien que le fait que tu répondes........


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> rien que le fait que tu r&#233;pondes........




Non, sans d&#233;conner, Mon chef de r&#233;seau ressemble &#224; un  squelette - comme ce qui sont dans nos &#233;cole, avec des lunette... Et mon chef de mag est un gringualet, &#224; la limite de l'alcoolisme, tr&#232;s dr&#244;le mais surtout avec des id&#233;es pr&#233;historique- par exemple, il reste persuad&#233; qu'on attrappe le sida en se faisant la bise....

Alors non, je vous sens d&#233;&#231;u...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux pas savoir &#224; quel point


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3961998 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas savoir à quel point




:king:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a me fait pens&#233; au topic "d&#233;zziper la mule" dans OSX


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est ici qu'on raconte sa vie...?

Il était une fois ...:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça...

Bon, allez tu tombes le futal, qu'on en finisse...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3961987 a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi en avant... Il arrive.


J'l'avais dit !!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'aime mon chef de mag, mon chef de réseau, et moi....:love:



Le charme désuet de la vie selon Auchan ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour Crispeace
(ça ne se voit pas, mais là, je souris)
Au revoir et merci (c'était bien sympatique)




C'est quoi un "chef de mag" ?
C'est quoi un "mag" ? L'abréviation de MagGyver ?
Il y a un chef des MagGyver ?
Sans déconner !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi un "chef de mag" ?
> C'est quoi un "mag" ? L'abréviation de MagGyver ?
> Il y a un chef des MagGyver ?
> Sans déconner !!!



Tu es passé sur le RR


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est ici la tournante pour feter le machin de bidule  :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le charme désuet de la vie selon Auchan ?



selon Lidl...


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi un "chef de mag" ?
> C'est quoi un "mag" ? L'abréviation de MagGyver ?
> Il y a un chef des MagGyver ?
> Sans déconner !!!



Chef de magasin...

Le RR c'est le responsable de réseau


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> C'est ici la tournante pour feter le machin de bidule  :mouais:


Y'a des fois où le bar me fait perdre la raison...:rateau::rateau::rateau:

Tu voulais dire quoi, là ?


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire quoi, là ?



Ah je pensais que Sonny t'avait déjà expliqué les règles.


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

ça va plaire à Sonny ..une jeune inexpérimentée ...

Wouaw ça va passé : Et dire que j'ai vécu ça ...


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ah je pensais que Sonny t'avait déjà expliqué les règles.




Ah lui ! Encore ! Non je l'ignore... Je ne lis pas ces posts, ils ne sont pas intéressant et ils sont rébarbatifs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ah lui ! Encore ! Non je l'ignore... Je ne lis pas ces posts, ils ne sont pas intéressant et ils sont rébarbatifs...



Tu ne devrais pas ma biche le prendre comme cela ...
Parce que là tu t'exposes à de grands risques et nous à de la franche rigolade !


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas ma biche le prendre comme cela ...
> Parce que là _tu t'exposes à de grands risques_ et nous à de la franche rigolade !



Vous allez sûrement rire, je n'en doute pas ! Il est si drôle ! Mais de là  à m'exposer à de grands risques.... Vu que je le lis pas, il va s'énerver sur sous clavier sans moi... !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> il va s'énerver sur sous clavier sans moi... !



Moi aussi j'ai crût pendant un moment qu'il s'énervait ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

> observatrice de couillons



C'est comme ça qu'on monte les niveaux chez vous...?


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est comme ça qu'on monte les niveaux chez vous...?


Non non... Il faut que change ça , Maintenant je suis Chieuse professionnelle ! :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

_pur&#233;e, il vieillit Sonny ou quoi ?!! aux prochaines &#233;lections, je ne vote pas pour ce vieux con qui a le  m&#234;me &#226;ge que moi... merde sans d&#233;c' !  
_


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Non non... Il faut que change ça , Maintenant je suis Chieuse professionnelle ! :love:



Je suis rassuré


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Non non... Il faut que change &#231;a , Maintenant je suis Chieuse professionnelle ! :love:



Quelqu'un t'as dit que c'&#233;tait pas forc&#233;ment une qualit&#233; ???

 

Les seules fois ou &#231;a peut passer c'est avec les vraies bonnasses... et m&#234;me au bout d'un moment t'as toujours envie d'leur casser un bras...


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

_seulement un bras ? tu me d&#233;&#231;ois, dingue comment tu vieillis, on dirait supermoquette &#224; ton &#226;ge...    
_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3963085 a dit:
			
		

> _seulement un bras ? tu me déçois, dingue comment tu vieillis, on dirait supermoquette à ton âge...
> _



Quand tu commences à avoir envie d'y casser un bras, c'est que le reste c'est déjà fait...


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je suis rassuré


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Bordel.. vais devoir faire Sonny moi-m&#234;me ou quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Ah... la p&#233;toire Suisse... Bonne id&#233;e. Je retiens


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963329 a dit:
			
		

> Bordel.. vais devoir faire Sonny moi-même ou quoi ?



Demande les identifiants à l'amok... souvent c'est lui qui fait sonny...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Rahhh pu.tain !!! L'id&#233;e de course !!!!   J'y cours


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2006)

_si jamais tu as besoin, on peut aussi d&#233;bannir gribouille et on a ses identifiants...  
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963329 a dit:
			
		

> Bordel.. vais devoir faire Sonny moi-même ou quoi ?


Bah, comme on fait sonny, on s'couche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963519 a dit:
			
		

> Rahhh pu.tain !!! L'idée de course !!!!



Pffff ... "NOUS" on a eu un petit protégé qu'on se partageait ; hé bien figurez-vous qu'il a été fauché en pleine jeunesse... Même pas eu le temps d'en faire une arme de guerre...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Je sais... Ce bon gabe nous manque souvent


----------



## jeromemac (13 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Re salut tout le monde !
> 
> Voilà il y a quelques jours, mon RR qui me convoque pour me dire que ça ne va pas pouvoir continuer comme ça... Il me dit : Madame Xpeace, il va falloir y mettre un peu du votre, je ne vais plus pouvoir laisser passer toutes ces petites choses qui font que vous n'êtes pas chef caissière - ma tronche ressemblais un peu à ça : :hein: - ... parce qu'à partir de demain vous l'êtes !"
> 
> ...



je n'ai que trois mots :


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> je n'ai que trois mots :



_voilà, on peut fermer... _


----------



## katelijn (13 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> je n'ai que trois mots :



Ben mince alors,


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> je n'ai que trois mots :


Ca te fait un point commun avec Mireille Mathieu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas bien de se moquer des artistes lyriques!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Arr&#234;tez... il va encore dire que je n'ai pas d'humour apr&#232;s...


----------



## jeromemac (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967338 a dit:
			
		

> _voilà, on peut fermer... _


----------



## jeromemac (14 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca te fait un point commun avec Mireille Mathieu



c'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah, comme on fait sonny, on s'couche.



c'est pas "Comme on fait sonny, on se touche" ??  





			
				signature de jeromemac  a dit:
			
		

> ma soeur en egypte : MerveilleuseEgypte



"Safari ne peut ouvrir la page &#8220;http://merveilleuseegypte.com/&#8221; car le serveur ne r&#233;pond plus."

dommage


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


>



:affraid: ... quand je pense &#224; certains suisses qui ont &#231;a chez eux !!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :affraid: ... quand je pense à certains suisses qui ont ça chez eux !!!!!  :rateau:



Je suppose que chacun met ce qu'il peut dans son bac à légumes.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> c'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute?


 
Lui, il est trés trés bien décidément...

Du caviar à chaque fois...


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

Franchement?


Vous m'écoeurez. 




Ce fil est un ramassis de méchancetés gratuites.

Vous êtes fiers de vous? Vous vous sentez bien de lui avoir dit tout ça?

Personnellement, je ne suis pas fier de vous.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2006)

C'est une blague ???

J'espère.

Vaut mieux.


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est une blague ???
> 
> J'espère.
> 
> Vaut mieux.



Pas du tout.

Il y a des limites. Relis tout ça, c'est vraiment honteux.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Pas du tout.
> 
> Il y a des limites. Relis tout ça, c'est vraiment honteux.



Comme tu dois le savoir, je ne lis pas les autres ou trés peu.

Je trouve mes posts trés corrects.


----------

